# Help me play this game please!!



## animal4054 (Sep 27, 2011)

I have recently purchased Warhammer Mark Of Chaos Battle March Gold Edition and have tried everything in my limited knowledge to get it to work but with no success. I can install the game with no problems, and can get round the "cannot find dvd-rom" message by changing compatibility modes. This then leads me to a flaming hammer splash screen which disappears after a few seconds, and no error message. I have tried all of the compatibility settings to run the game, run as admin, and tried various relevent patches just in case. All i have managed to acheive is a list of compatibility settings that will bypass the dvd error message but no further then the splash crashing to desktop. Mark Of Chaos came out in 2006 and runs on xp/vista (32bit) and i have windows 7 (64bit) home premium. I don't know if this is the issue. I have Warhammer Dawn Of War 2, which is much more recent, and that plays fine, although a bit slow on high end graphics settings, that said i'm thinking that my system should be up to scratch performance wise.

My System is

OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium , Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU M 330 @ 2.13GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 37 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3893 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator HD, 1722 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 152621 MB, Free - 87688 MB; D: Total - 152221 MB, Free - 71579 MB; 
Motherboard: TOSHIBA, NSWAA, 1.00, 123456789AB
Antivirus: AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2011, Updated and Enabled

I know it's an older game but i don't feel like giving up on it yet. Please can anyone help?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I see you have posted this question on oher forums. Some games will not work on 64 bit versions of windows regardless of wether its xp, vista or 7. I would say this is the case with your game.


----------



## animal4054 (Sep 27, 2011)

Are there any tips you could give me that may work?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

The only thing I can think of using compatability mode and setting it to 256 colours etc but you have probably tried this. Hav eyou tried contatcting the game manufacturers/developers for support?


----------



## animal4054 (Sep 27, 2011)

256 colours? No i haven't, only the list of compatibility modes(service packs, OS), nothing else. I haven't heard back from the developers yet and it's been a long time now. So what do you recommend i try? Oh and sorry about the private message.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

animal4054 said:


> 256 colours? No i haven't, only the list of compatibility modes(service packs, OS), nothing else. I haven't heard back from the developers yet and it's been a long time now. So what do you recommend i try? Oh and sorry about the private message.


no probs, try going into compatabilty mode and set the resolution etc to the lowest setting you can and see if it helps.


----------



## animal4054 (Sep 27, 2011)

will do that soon, and post back in a bit. Thank you


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

good luck


----------



## animal4054 (Sep 27, 2011)

Right, have tried 256 colours, and 640x480 resolution and the splash screen vanishes still. What to think of next?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I think your stuck unless you can get answer from the games support team or one of the other members here can suggest something.


----------



## animal4054 (Sep 27, 2011)

I shall keep my eye on this post, ok another quick one, which 32 bit OS would you recommend to play this? 2000? XP? or vista? Thanks again for your help.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

xp would probably be what its designed for so that would be best.


----------

